# New item Photo-etch for the Chariot from JAI



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Another item from Just an Illusion is a photo-etch set for the Chariot.

It includes the 2 grills in the front and since it is in nickel silver a backwash will give it a great effect. Also the dashboard is design for lighting. 2 panels are for the behind the scanner and left of the drivers side. then there is 4 radar support for the parabolic dish. And last but not least is the expanded metal for the luggage rack.

This will go on sale this Monday @$24.95 

www.justanillusion.biz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dang, man, you are _cookin_'!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

OOoohh,

GIMME, GIMME!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Beautiful Gil! Can't wait to get my hands on these!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice...... I just hope my money holds out...... Looks like I need to add some cash
to my PayPal account.:woohoo:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah, I'm going broke, too, but my wintertime builds will be very rewarding thanks to all these accessory sets you GK manufacturers keep cranking out!
THANKS! :thumbsup:


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

never worked with etched parts
what or how to you glue them on?


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

woof359 said:


> never worked with etched parts
> what or how to you glue them on?


I know a lot of people use super glue. But here is a cool trick of using clear enamel instead because if you put it on a gloss area of the model it will not fog up your work 

Gil


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I can only hope that an upgrade tread will soon come along. Please, Moebius, A.K. Frank,
I don't what you or anyone to think the job you did was wrong, it's not..... I love this kit so much, but an alt. tread would be a nice touch. You have made an old man very happy with all the I.A. kits you've done...... Please keep up the great work..... I've never had so much fun in my "model building" life. Just check my posts.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Gil, I'm still getting the notice on the site that the pod thrusters and the chariot headlights won't be due out until Nov. 28 and it won't let me finalize the transaction. Any chance I can just Paypal you the funds for the order?


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Gilusions said:


> I know a lot of people use super glue. But here is a cool trick of using clear enamel instead because if you put it on a gloss area of the model it will not fog up your work
> 
> Gil


That's a great idea! 

Gil -- did my Chariot decals fit your photo-etch dash? I know you were going to check ... 

--Henry


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

g_xii said:


> That's a great idea!
> 
> Gil -- did my Chariot decals fit your photo-etch dash? I know you were going to check ...
> 
> --Henry


 Hi Henry,

I will be sending you a set so that you can double check on the fit. with a couple other things as well.


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

Gilusions said:


> Another item from Just an Illusion is a photo-etch set for the Chariot.
> 
> It includes the 2 grills in the front and since it is in nickel silver a backwash will give it a great effect. Also the dashboard is design for lighting. 2 panels are for the behind the scanner and left of the drivers side. then there is 4 radar support for the parabolic dish. And last but not least is the expanded metal for the luggage rack.
> 
> ...


Gil,

Put me down for a PE set. My son just saw this and wants it for his Chariot. I'll give my PayPal another workout on payday ...

Dan


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

just got mine this weekend. puuuuurdy.

Cant wait to get started on it.

thanks Gil!


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Gil - got mine today. Very nice! :thumbsup:

Thanks for the call, too. I appreciate the service follow up.

Dave


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*VERY,VERY SWEET!!!:thumbsup:*

I'll be looking you up very soon for this stuff Gil!

Beatlepaul


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

The JAI site seems to be down. Is this photo etch kit still available?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I think I can speak for Gil and say yes.

the site problems are probably just some provider snafus. check back later


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Opus Penguin said:


> The JAI site seems to be down. Is this photo etch kit still available?


The server system went down. and working on getting it running again


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: Thanks for all the assistance and personal follow up, Gil; I really appreciate the hands-on customer service! I'll let you know how it all turns out next week if I can get the time (I'd like) to work on the Chariot this weekend!


----------

